# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Округление суммы к выплате в Бухгалтерии 3.0.65

## Fltr

После обновления Бухгалтерии предприятия до релиза 3.0.65 обнаружилось, что при заполнении документа "Ведомость в кассу" показывает суммы к выплате без копеек. При этом проводка по ведомости идет правильно, с копейками.
Решается настройкой формата колонки "К выплате" (Еще -  Изменить форму - Зарплата - Состав - К выплате - К выплате (сумма) - стоит формат ЧДЦ='0'; ЧН='0,00', нужно ЧДЦ='2'; ЧН='0,00')

----------


## Fltr

В релизе 3.0.66 эта ошибка исправлена

----------

